# Canadian Tech Support



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2008)

A Canadian customer was calling to find out if there was a faster way to trigger menu commands than mousing up to the menus.

Agent: Certainly, sir. There are keyboard shortcuts for many of those commands. For example, suppose you want to trigger the Select All command...

Caller: Yes, I use that one all the time! How do I do it?

Agent: Well, you just press Control-A.

Caller (after a pause): Well, that's not working for me.

Agent: Do you have a text document open in front of you?

Caller: Yes, I sure do.

Agent: OK, now press Control-A.

Caller: I am, but nothing happens.

Agent: The text isn't highlighted?

Caller: No, there's no change at all.

Agent: That's odd. If you press Control-A the whole document should be highlighted. Try it again. Press Control-A. Tell me exactly what's happening.

Caller (nearing his Canadian breaking point): Listen. I'm pressing Control, eh? And nothing's happening, eh? :canadian:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2008)

:teehee:  My entire family is typical Canadian for the Eh?  thing.  Finish every question with Eh? haa haa haa


----------



## Meg (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think any of the Canadians I know say "eh" all the time.  Maybe they've been away for too long   They do say "suuuuure" all the time though!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2008)

Meg said:


> I don't think any of the Canadians I know say "eh" all the time.



They don't say it all the time, eh. Just at the end of sentences, don'tcha know.



Meg said:


> Maybe they've been away for too long   They do say "suuuuure" all the time though!



I'm suuuuuuure they do, Meg....


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2008)

My friend who lives in Missouri says when talk, it sounds to her like I am singing!  haa haa haa


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2008)

Rappers when they "sing" sound like they are talking... and not very nicely or politely...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2008)

So true Dr Baxter.  My English teacher in high school use to say, in order to keep peoples attention while speaking, he would change the tones of his voice.  

I always credit him for helping me to not have a monotone speaking voice.  It was so helpful with my work, since I work or use to work in Customer Service.

I never like to "sound" upset or mad.  I am quite sensitive when others sound upset or mad, so I guess I don't want to make other people feel that way around me.

Maybe that is why I don't usually like rap music.  It sounds too agressive to me.


----------



## Meg (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha 

I'm suuuure Tasmanians must have some interesting linguistic tendencies too.  I'm just not quite suuuuure what they are.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2008)

:lol:

Jokes about Canadians are the best


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2008)

I think so too


----------



## Meggylou (Dec 2, 2008)

hehehe that was so cute!!
I'm notorious for saying 'eh', I even type it in msn conversations.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 2, 2008)

Cute.


----------

